# These Baby's are Good



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

There a honeydew & lope combined. Don't know the name.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I did a little research on these. Could they be the "Ogen" melon, from Israel?

Closest thing I could find. They are very tasty.

http://www.localharvest.org/ogen-melon-seeds-op-C17827


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

How long did they take from seed to ripe melon?

It's nice that they grow premarked for where to cut the wedges.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Man I want one!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I did a little research on these. Could they be the "Ogen" melon, from Israel?
> 
> Closest thing I could find. They are very tasty.
> 
> http://www.localharvest.org/ogen-melon-seeds-op-C17827


Thats it. My kitchen sure smells sweet. I'll cut one open & show the inside. 
Dick they take about three months.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Reckon I'll be hunting some Ogen seed.They are good looking melons.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

From what I can tell, they are not a hybrid and hence the seed should reproduce true....so RB save those seeds. I planted mine and if I get even one melon I'll be saving the seeds.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> From what I can tell, they are not a hybrid and hence the seed should reproduce true....so RB save those seeds. I planted mine and if I get even one melon I'll be saving the seeds.


I will save the seeds. Dick wants some & if PW gives me his address I'll send him some. I'll be cracking another one open today. My kitchen smells sweet. I give the rhines to the birds & they dang near ate the whole rhine.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Update the seeds are drying. Dick, I'll mail yours out either today are tomorrow . ML PM me your address & I'll send you some too.Had one for breakfast today. MMMMMMMM good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Update the seeds are drying. Dick, I'll mail yours out either today are tomorrow . ML PM me your address & I'll send you some too.Had one for breakfast today. MMMMMMMM good.


 Thanks RB. The seeds I took with me have already sprouted. Looks like I'll get some melons, if lucky....and plenty of seeds.

I'll transplant a couple of the sprouts to give them some room...but save those seeds cause we may need them for next year in case for some reason these don't produce true.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Thanks RB. The seeds I took with me have already sprouted. Looks like I'll get some melons, if lucky....and plenty of seeds.
> 
> I'll transplant a couple of the sprouts to give them some room...but save those seeds cause we may need them for next year in case for some reason these don't produce true.


Will do.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Rubberback, The melon seeds got here today! Thank You!

I'll get some of my Yum Yum pepper seeds in the mail to you in the next couple of days. My Yum Yums have some green,full sized (for a mini pepper) peppers on them now. They don't get really sweet until they change color though. Probably another 2 weeks for that.


----------

